

Show HN: From SF to Tokyo - My App Went Worldwide in 1 Week - drum
http://www.popcornmap.com

======
minimaxir
There needs to be a clear guideline for how to use Show HN in submissions:
should it be used to showcase a cool project, or should it be used as a form
of Hacker News-friendly SEO for veiled product announcements?

After all, OP submitted a link without the Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6686207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6686207)

~~~
drum
I acutally thought this was a cool project, the map and layout that is, but
maybe that's just me

~~~
mark_sz
I wish to see Popcorn on Android. I think it's cool idea.

~~~
drum
just started working on the Android app Wednesday - hoping its out by the end
of next week

------
phonetapgap
Worked pretty well for me on a phone.

